
Help Get JetBrains IDE's on iPad OS - hagonzalez94
https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEABKL-7283
======
hagonzalez94
I stumbled onto this post a bit ago and occasionally get email updates of
people upvoting it. Maybe if it gets enough attention / traction JetBrains
will listen and build out an ARM capable version of their IDE's for future
iPad OS Support? At the very least I think it's worth a shot. There's already
a variety of functional programming apps on the iPad for platforms such as
python, CLI, Lua, Js, C/C++, etc.

Maybe if JetBrains spear heads this mobile development initiative, we'll see
improved support from apple's side too.

------
rajat
The JetBrains IDEs are implemented using Java. Is there Java available for
iOS?

